# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  تصميمـ تجربه ,, " أباذر الحلواجي " ,,

## عبير الجنان

السـلامـ عليكمـ ,,
كيف الحال ,, ؟
أبغى رايكمـ في هالتجربه ,,

الشكل لا أحد ينتقده ,, أدري صاير غير شكل ,,
موفقيـن ,,

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

اممممم 

حلووو 

تسلم الايادي ...

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

روعة طبعا

----------


## عبير الجنان

أشكركمـ عى مروركمـ ,,
ويعطيكمـ العافيه ,,

----------


## نور الحوراء

*رووووووعه التصميم*

*مشكورة أختي*

*الله يعطيك العافيه.*

----------


## اخت القمر

واااااااااااو

وربي اعجبني بقووووووووه 

تصميم قمهـ من الروعه غناتي

يعطيك العافية يااقلبي ........

----------

